# I don't know what to study



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Took the core courses, now 26 and want to go back, but don't know what to study, so I'm just thinking about starting where I last finished, right now I can only go part-time, 2 courses the most, I'm thinking about just taking two sociology courses, cause I miss the feeling, but I don't want to make a career from it and I won't get any real jobs from it, so that's my only plan right now. You can say just read a book about it, but it's not the same thing, it's not the same feeling of being given homework, forced to study to take the test, quizzes, the whole college experience. Do you think I'm going to waste my time by doing this? I probably am but I don't know what to study.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a philosophy major, I like sociology. Linguistics is a decent subject too if you think you could teach English overseas thats an easy job to get into from what I can tell. If I were gonna do a second major, it would be linguistics.

I don't think its a waste of time.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't think it's a waste of time if you'll look back and wish you did it. If this will give you a degree it's definitely not a waste of time. Especially when you enjoy it!


----------

